# Need Help--Unhappily Ever After Party



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

check out these costumes it will help you with ideas 
Costumes - Adult Costumes - Halloween - Unhappily Everafter

For themes,why not decorate each room into different stories such as the living room=hansel and gretel witches cottage or t.v room=red riding hood, you get it right?

I have to think on the food part...lol


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My first thought was a twist at the end of a nursery rhyme:

Little Miss Muffet
sat on her tuffet,
eating her curds and whey.
Along came a spider,
and ate her.

Jack and Jill
went up the hill
to fetch a pail of water.
Jack fell down,
and was immediately beset upon
by a pack of ravenous wolves.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

When you said scroll I pictured a scroll looking all nice outside, maybe held closed by a plastic diamond ring to make it look all happy and dreamy contrasting with the unhappy spooky part inside. 
With the costumes you could do anything. I'm obsessed with zombies so I'd dress as a zombie fairy tale character but you could do so many things to unhappy up a character. All it takes is some fake blood! Jill could be covered in spider webs with a prominent bite on her neck and dark circles under her eyes. Red Riding Hood could be partially eaten by the wolf. Prince Charming charred by a dragon.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Oooh I love the theme! Perhaps the invitation could be a piece of prose with "Once upon a time..." with illustrations etc. You could even make them look like an old Grimm Fairy tale book?

As a couple, I would probably do me as Little Red Riding Hood with lots of scratch wounds etc, with the wolf's head in a basket (complete with granny hat and glasses!) and get my OH to go as The Woodcutter with a big axe with a bit of fake blood on the rim and his apron...


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

We did this party theme 2 years ago and it was a huge success!! 

I told the guests to dress as their favorite fairy tale character as if they hadn't had their happy ending. I was Red Riding Hood and my hubby was the wolf. I made bloody scratch & bite mars all over me. I had granny's bones in my basket. We had a couple dressed as Jack and Jill all bruised up, Snow Fright and Prince Alarming....there were so many cool ideas! 

For the invites I did the burned parchment and wrote in calligraphy....they started "Once Upon A Time In A Twisted Land Far Far Away." I rolled them up like scrolls and tied them with black ribbon.

I came up with a fairy tale treasure hunt, murder mystery type of game where guests had to solve a riddle that lead them to a certain object in the house....taped to the bottom of that object was a question...once they came up with the answer they would tell me and I would give them part of the final puzzle that told the who, what, where & why. The first team to put together the final puzzle won. The guests had a lot of fun with it. All I remember of it was Lord Farquaad was the killer 

Along with the staple foods, I had some themed dishes: 
Puss In Boots Litter Box (kitty litter cake with a stuffed cat in boots)
Three Little Pigs in Blankets (mini hot dogs wrapped in crescent rolls)
"Eat Me" cupcakes and "Drink Me" test tube shots
Snow White's Poisoned Apples ( apple slices with caramel dip) 
Wicked Witches Fingers - Cookies
Happy Little Bluebird Wings - Buffalo Wings
Humpty Dumptys Parts - Develed Eggs

A couple of the food pics are in my profile Halloween album.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

In the kitchen, you need to have a pair of legs sticking out of the oven...that witch was going to cook and eat Hansel and Gretel. Some striped socks and buckle shoes from goodwill might work nicely!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thank you for all the great idea....keep them coming! My husband was thinking of going as Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater (only demented, axe carrying, wife slaughtering Peter)....I thought about continuing the theme as the dead wife in the pumpkin shell, but how to achieve the look without actually wearing a giant pumpkin all night?????
I just found some large rubber mice....I'm planning on hiding them as a group in the corner of the bathroom with hacked off tails and a bloody knife. I always hide something in the bathroom because the yelps of women after a few drinks always makes me giggle!
And we wonder why our friends think our Halloween obsession is twisted!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

badgirl said:


> I thought about continuing the theme as the dead wife in the pumpkin shell, but how to achieve the look without actually wearing a giant pumpkin all night?????


Tee hee, I'm just trying to picture hosting a party wearing a giant pumpkin. You definately want to have free movement as the hostess.



badgirl said:


> I just found some large rubber mice....I'm planning on hiding them as a group in the corner of the bathroom with hacked off tails and a bloody knife. I always hide something in the bathroom because the yelps of women after a few drinks always makes me giggle!


 Those yelps are great aren't they?!? Great idea with the large rubber mice, don't forget to give them little canes and make them blind!


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

I did this theme a few years ago (and have been thinking of revisiting it - it was my favorite). We had a posterboard yellow brick road that ran threw the entire place, covered in blood drops. A butchered scare crow, a dead toto, the bedroom had the remains of goldilocks in there, my family room was little red riding hood, the kitchen - definitely hansel and gretel...I want to do this theme again!!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

The giant hostess in the pumpkin is exactly what I am trying to avoid....still the idea of Peter's wife intrigues me, it's the details that I would have to work out!
Love the idea of the blood splattered yellow brick road-----and a great way to cover up some high traffic areas and prevent stains! (Sometimes my Martha Stewart side battles my Morticia Addams side!)
Tiny mice canes....hee,hee---makes me laugh just thinking about the look on my husband's face when he asks 'what are you making now?'!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Check out this thread from last year. DeadTed did a Fairy Tale theme maybe some thing here will inspire you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/63453-complete-theme-change.html

Love the theme BTW!

As far as your costume I keep thinking some sort of queen. That way you have no mask or bulky costume to hinder your movements.

Mice canes.......


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I love this theme. I might have to steal it for next year! Hm, the pumpkin costume is a toughie. If you could find an orange bubble skirt, that might work pretty well.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Check out this thread from last year. DeadTed did a Fairy Tale theme maybe some thing here will inspire you.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/63453-complete-theme-change.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting it (less work for me ).

I'm not going to go through everything I typed in that thread, but I did a few different themes:
Hansel and Gretel
Snow White
Rumpelstiltskin
Enchanted Forrest
and a cheesy 'mermaid' thing in the bathroom

If you decide to go with any of those, I'd be happy to help with more details of what I did.

Some other of my threads from the same party:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/64743-ransom-fairy-tale-invitations.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/65911-fairy-tale-party-prop-pictures.html

And another asking for help - always good advice from fellow members:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/64480-invitation-help-fairy-tale-theme.html


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

badgirl said:


> Sometimes my Martha Stewart side battles my Morticia Addams side!


There is nothing wrong with wanting and easy clean up. And Martha Stewart has great ideas for Halloween. Did you see her pumpkin cake mold? Genius! 
For your costume you could be covered in dried pumpkin guts like you broke out of the pumpkin. Maybe a few pieces of pumpkin stuck to your outfit?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, for Peters wife, how about just adding what looks like chunks of a pumpkin shell on your clothes and the stem lid on your head...I see you dressed in a pumpkin colored "something" and the chunks attached and I see big pumpkin seeds as well. Maybe a period maiden costume? It could work. I wish I could describe better what I am seeing.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I have your unhappily ever after costumes.. all your fav. fairy tale characters.. gone bad... Scary Fairy Tales Costumes invitation wise... um.. i would be cool is you could do something with apples like snow white. I would lay out a black carpet for your party have like a gala party for all your fairy tale guests. I would really look into the fairy tale movies and incorporate bits and pieces.. like the witch from snow white.. her apples , cauldron,


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are so inspiring!!! I think I already know what my theme for next year will be...................... (now that's gotta be some sort of record for me lol)


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the costume link-----cool ideas. I love the Ghouldilocks. I had thought about a Goldilocks costume if she was a NRA member----bullet sash, rifle, mauled by a bear, bloody dress. 
Apple Invitation idea....Hmmmmm???? Perhaps the simplicity of a black apple with an invitation tag?
That's the best part of this party theme---the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great theme idea. 

How about creating a large, red eyed, angry looking mother goose to greet guests?

You could put a giant eye in window...like the Giant from Jack and the beanstalk looking in. Actually, with the size of your foyer, you could build a beanstalk in there.

Have one big tombstone for Snow White, and 7 little ones for the dwarves.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> My first thought was a twist at the end of a nursery rhyme:
> 
> Little Miss Muffet
> sat on her tuffet,
> ...


lol nice one


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I just found these really cool big latex toads.....perhaps some sort of kissing booth set up?
Evil mother goose---love it. I wonder if you can rig those plastic garden geese????


----------



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

LHALLOW said:


> We did this party theme 2 years ago and it was a huge success!!
> 
> I told the guests to dress as their favorite fairy tale character as if they hadn't had their happy ending. I was Red Riding Hood and my hubby was the wolf. I made bloody scratch & bite mars all over me. I had granny's bones in my basket. We had a couple dressed as Jack and Jill all bruised up, Snow Fright and Prince Alarming....there were so many cool ideas!
> 
> ...


I'm new to this awesome forum this year.....and doing the TWISTED FAIRY TALES THEME this year! 
LHALLOW - Would love to get details on your FAIRY TALE Treasure Hunt from 2008!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We are doing the same theme for our Boo Bash this year too! I am still working on ideas.

I did come up with two variations on the Jack & Jill and Little Miss Muffett rhymes:

*Jack & Jill went up the hill
to fetch a pail of water.
Jack got pushed down,
in the well he did drown,.
and Jill was charged with manslaughter.*

*Little Miss Muffett
sat on a tuffet
eating her curds and whey.
Along came a spider
that decided to bite her.
Now she's just rotting away.*

Eric


----------

